# Modem casero con fuente de 12v



## Facundo09 (Abr 24, 2012)

Hola amigos he visto muchas veces que las compañías de internet utilizan "modems" caseros que tienen una entrada con un cable telefónico del tipo rj17, una salida con un cable utp de 4 pares (rj45) y tienen conectada una fuente de 12v CC de 500mAh o 1 A, podrían explicarme como funciona y como es su conexión interna, ya que nunca tuve la oportunidad de desarmarlos.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 24, 2012)

De "caseros" nada, son altamente integrados y sofisticados.
La entrada es una toma telefónica standard RJ-11, esta entrada telefónica es "filtrada" por transitorios y tensiones peligrosas con varistores y pequeñas bobinas, una vez acondicionada la señal, la misma entra a un circuito integrado que es el modem (*MO*dular-*DEM*odular), usando Modulacion en Amplitud de Quadratura (QAM) hace el tratamiento de las señales, entre sus tratamientos se encuentra la cancelación de eco, muy necesaria al existir un solo par de cobre con canales bidireccionales con solapamiento de frecuencia.
Se necesita además una ecualización de la señal porque el medio de transporte (par de cobre) introduce distorsiones de fase y amplitud, resumiendo... hace un tratamiento complejísimo de las señales que le llegan por el par de cobre, esa es la razón de usar ciruictos integrados complejísimos, en realidad es un microprocesador RISC adaptado.

Una vez tratada estas señales adecuadamente se envía hacia otro CI encargado de manipular esta información distribuyéndolas entre las distintas salidas Ethernet RJ-45.

Esto a grandes rasgos es como funciona, por supuesto que estos dos bloques principales a su vez están auxiliados por otros que les ayudan a cumplir la tarea, por ejemplo:
El microprocesador principal se ayuda de una RAM que es a la que destina gran parte del trabajo tratado y el mismo se inicia desde una ROM que es la que contiene el cargador inicial o "sistema operativo", la seccion networking se auxilia de un bloque de bobinas especiales para disminuir la influencia de transitorios, a su vez las distintas partes de los circuitos se alimentan de varios voltajes los cuales son provistos por una microfuente conmutada incluida en el circuito, no es que solo se alimenta de lo que le dá el trafo con el que vienen, por lo general traen 3 cristales de cuarzo para cada uno de los CI principales.

Resumiendo:
1 CI que *mo*dula/*dem*odula la señal de entrada/salida
1 CI Microprocesador que contiene la logica de trabajo de tratamiento del standard utilizado
1 CI que recibe desde el Microprocesador todo masticado y debe repartir las señales de acuerdo a la lógica de los programas del micro.
1 Chip de RAM para el microprocesador
1 Chip de ROM que contiene el "sistema operativo)

.-


----------



## Facundo09 (Abr 25, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tan detallada Ferdinando12, Tal vez mi pregunta no fue la adecuada, donde yo vivo una compañía que vende el servicio de internet te manda señal a tu casa con dos cables de tipo telefónicos o coaxiles (con sólo dos cables), luego ese cable ingresa a una cajita de telefónica (que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con esta empresa), ingresa una fuente de 12v y tiene una salida con un cable utp.
Para aclarar la cajita no está conectada a un teléfono ni nada por el estilo, simplemente las usan para este fin. Me gustaría conocer que tipo de conexión utilizan, sólo eso, perdón si no me explique correctamente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 25, 2012)

Destripá el bicho y sacale fotos para ver de que se trata.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 25, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhh, ahora es otra cosa, con información adecuada se obtiene respuesta adecuada.

Lo que vos tenes es un inyector POE.

Seguramente tienes una antena en el techo o exterior de tu casa.

Confirmá la info.

.-


----------



## Facundo09 (Abr 26, 2012)

Es eso exactamente!! Me podrías explicar la función de dicho inyector?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 26, 2012)

Te están dando un servicio de internet inalambrica, consiste en una antena puesta en el exterior de la casa del cliente orientada hacia un nodo central, esa antena exterior contiene un router inalambrico y recibe alimentación por el mismo cable de red, el cable de red tiene 4 pares de los cuales se usan 2 pares para transmisión/recepción de datos y por los otros 2 pares se le lleva corriente.
El inyector pasivo POE lo puedes hacer tu mismo, busca info con Google y veras que es muy simple, no contiene electrónica alguna.

.-


----------

